# Spigot Plugin



## Cookienation (23. Dez 2016)

Bei mir sind die beiden "message" Rot unterstrichen. Errormeldung: "message cannot be resolved to a variable". Code bei den Messages: 


```
p.sendMessage(Data.prefix +"§8Du §7zu " + zprefix + z.getDisplayName() + " §8≫ §7 " +  message);
           z.sendMessage(Data.prefix + pprefix + p.getDisplayName() +" §7zu §8Dir" + " §8≫ §7 "  + message);
```

Ganzer Code:


```
package de.MrSchipkim.commands;

import javax.sound.midi.MidiDevice.Info;
import org.bukkit.Bukkit;
import org.bukkit.command.Command;
import org.bukkit.command.CommandExecutor;
import org.bukkit.command.CommandSender;
import org.bukkit.entity.Player;
import de.MrSchipkim.data.Data;
import ru.tehkode.permissions.bukkit.PermissionsEx;

public class CMD_msg implements CommandExecutor{

   @SuppressWarnings("deprecation")
   @Override
   public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command cmd, String msg, String[] args) {
       Player z = Bukkit.getPlayer(args[0]);
       Player p = (Player)sender;
       String pprefix = PermissionsEx.getUser(p.getPlayer()).getGroups()[0].getPrefix().replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1");
       String zprefix = PermissionsEx.getUser(z.getPlayer()).getGroups()[0].getPrefix().replaceAll("(?i)&([a-f0-9])", "\u00A7$1");
       
       if (p.hasPermission("SkyPvP.msg")) {
           if(args.length >= 2) {
               if(z != null) {

                   for(int i = 1; i < args.length; i++) {
               String message = message + args[i] + " ";
           }
           p.sendMessage(Data.prefix +"§8Du §7zu " + zprefix + z.getDisplayName() + " §8≫ §7 " +  message);
           z.sendMessage(Data.prefix + pprefix + p.getDisplayName() +" §7zu §8Dir" + " §8≫ §7 "  + message);
               
               }else p.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§cSpieler §e" + z +" §cnicht gefunden");
               
           }else p.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§c/msg <Spieler> <Nachricht>");
           
       }else p.sendMessage(Data.noperm);
       
       return false;
   }

}
```

Ich checke nicht, wieso er den String nicht weitergibt, obwohl die Strings in der gleichen Klasse sind.... Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Cookienation (23. Dez 2016)

Hilfe ?


----------



## JCODA (23. Dez 2016)

Du definierst  String message innerhalb der Forschleife. Nach der Forschleife gibt es diese Variable nichtmehr, d.h. entweder du definierst ihn vor dem if, oder besser das senden kommt in das if (nach die For-Schleife)

ggf. hast du auch message und msg verwechselt? 
Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst: Informiere dich über Scopes von Variablen.


----------



## Cookienation (23. Dez 2016)

Ich hatte es schon rausgefunden und ja, es war das.. Hab mich dabei versehen. Trotzdem danke!


----------

